# Gilde sucht Member



## Kilrathi (20. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr das Problem der großen Gilden kennt. Man ist 70iger und man muss an Raids teilnehmen um der Gilde zu helfen. Gut und schön. Nun aber das Problem der Twinks. Hast du dir einen Twink erstellt, um auch mal etwas anderes zu spielen hat niemand Zeit für dich. Das war der Grund für mich eine eigene Gilde zu gründen. Nun fehlt es natürlich an Mitglieder. Wir haben teilweise die Leute aus den großen Gilden mit Ihren Twinks zu uns genommen und für die großen Levelspieler eine zweite Gilde. Denn, wer meinen Twink nicht akzeptiert braucht mit meinem Mainchar nicht mehr rechnen.

Nun suche ich Mitglieder auf Ysera/Allianz die ca. bis Level 50 mit uns spielen möchten. Wer Lust hat einfach folgende Spieler anflüstern "Steiny", "Placido", "Kilrathi", "Helsink" oder "Menethil". Würden uns freuen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt, egal ob Twink, Anfänger oder für unsere Zweitgilde ein Highlevel-Player. Erwartet jedoch keine Zwänge und Regeln wie Spielzwang oder Rekrutierung zu Inzengänge.

Achso, Gilde heisst Götz von Berllichingen, wir haben TS und die Webseite www.goetz-von-berlichingen.eu befindet sich im Aufbau. 


Gruss und viel Spass noch

Kil


----------

